# Headlite suggestions needed - HID's ??



## Bobd207s (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi - I have a 2006 Murano and absolutely hate the headlites - has anyone replaced these with HID's ?

Any suggestions aare appreciated

TIA
bob


----------

